# Raise 'em Right!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

He'll be calling in his first Coyote in no time!










Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe so, Mark. But, only if he can develop those sucking muscles.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. raise up a child in the way he should go and when old, he shall not depart from it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I like his camo pattern......

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great Pic , start them out young


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

bar-d said:


> I like his camo pattern......
> :hunter:


Haha yeah I didn't want to break it to him that he won't be calling in those predators...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing. Comes with homemade cover scent.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This Picture is the embodiment of what Life is All About!! Love It!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I see he is playing with the best kind of noise makers


----------

